# Restrict DHCP to a specific DHCP server



## Tony414 (Nov 21, 2006)

Hello,
I have two networks in my business. One is 10.81.0.0 255.255.0.0 the other is 10.81.102.0 255.255.0.0. Technically I know it's really not two networks. But there is two DHCP servers running. Is it possible for me to have the 10.81.0.0 only give out IP's to that network? Or maybe a better way for me to setup DHCP? Any help would be great!

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Remove the 2nd DHCP server. You can't specify one. The client sends a broadcast, and the first DHCP server to respond is where it will get it's address from.

Why does it matter which server gives out an address?


----------



## Tony414 (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey! Thanks for the response. The other server is in another building through a wireless. If one of the clients gets it's address from there then the gateway is all messed up. There must be someway I can segregate the two?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

It would have to be either on a separate subnet, and the router set to not relay DHCP requests, or you need a firewall between the two locations and set it to not pass DHCP requests.


----------

